# Rate the signature above you!



## Star

Well, just rate the signature above you.


----------



## Zeph

What signature?


----------



## Wymsy

Just a bunch of text.... I admit I was amused for all of the 2 seconds I spent reading it.

2/10. Eh.


----------



## Cheetah

6.5/10

As you said yourself, it's mostly a filler, but the link is pretty useful. And Aggron. <3


----------



## Evolutionary

Quite nice. 6/10
Me now ME


----------



## Jolty

6/10

Its all cute but the stacking bugs me a little :B


----------



## ZimD

9/10. So simple, and yet... So scary.


----------



## Furretsu

1/10


----------



## Kaito

7/10

Nice idea, and has a nice appeal. However it's a touch too large. Good quote too~


----------



## Furretsu

1/10

Would be 7/10 if the link worked. :P


----------



## Coloursfall

9/10 because I like the words (lyrics?) and the album covers~


----------



## Kaito

[Thanks AK |D]
9/10
Because Disney rules in every way possible. :D


----------



## Cheetah

3/10

I'm not sure whether it tells me too little, or too much. Either way, it's a bit boring to look at.


----------



## Evolutionary

8/10 rather blue and reminds me of psychic type which is one of my fav types.
OK i've changed my sig. Rate please


----------



## Coloursfall

3/10  meh, pretty... bland and typical.


----------



## Cheetah

7/10

I'm not familiar with the character, but the Disney reference seems... appropriate. It's a very action-y picture. P=


----------



## Coloursfall

7/10 because the wolf thing scares me. ; ;


----------



## Crazy Weavile

7/10... nothing that really stands out.


----------



## Faltzer

8/10

Custom Pokemanz hax.


----------



## Wymsy

4/10 Fairly basic, but the banner isn't all that awesome.


----------



## Crazy Weavile

7/10- Dialga's a-firing his laser, but nothing else.


----------



## Evolutionary

7/10 Nice banner and wise pepsi words but apart from that it is sorta blank and tiny...


----------



## Arcanine Lover

Aww, the sprites are adorable! <3 But everything else is kind of filler, so.............. 8/10.


----------



## The Suicune

10/10 :D Possibly the best sig ever.


----------



## Arcanine Lover

Wow, thanks! :D

10/10

Ah loves the banners! :3 (Especially teh fiery one)


----------



## Blahet

OVER NINE THOUZAAANNNNDDDDD/10
its great!


----------



## Kali the Flygon

8/10

Better than mine, unless you like short, ad-intensive siggies


----------



## Flora

5/10

Dragon!  Other than that, blah.


----------



## Blahet

REGICE ISA FIREIN HIS LAZAR!!!!
Tadase? Wtf is a Tadase?

9/10


----------



## Qwilfish

Hmm...it's okay, I guess.

5.5/10.


----------



## Evolutionary

5/10 OKish

He he


----------



## Kali the Flygon

8/10

Bit too long... probably could spread it out a bit.
Go, my updated siggy!


----------



## Worst Username Ever

6/10 It's alright.


----------



## Mercury

7/10
A bit too many dragons, but Bob and Not Bob are awesome!


----------



## Coloursfall

5/10 - cute but bland.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

8/10-really nice banner.


----------



## Flora

((...Not "a" Tadase, THE Tadase.  Anime character.))

8/10 Cause dragons rock.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

3/10 It is just a whole lot of things that most people a) don't really care about or b) don't understand.

*Mine's still under construction, but...oh, well. Tear it apart.*


----------



## Kali the Flygon

5/10

At least it doesn't have a scroll^^ But, uh, which Pokemon are you of the two?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

8/10 Simple, yet elegant.

((I'm actually kind of a cross. I've been working on a splice of the two))


----------



## Joke

7/10. :D Huzzah Absols!


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

1/10. That link is _evil!_


----------



## Exo-Raikou

8/10: A ncie combination of Personality results and links to your favorite parts of the site.


----------



## Kali the Flygon

8/10

Colors don't quite mix and some assorted off-pixels... but cool nonetheless ^^


----------



## Joke

7/10. :O Flygon looks hungry.


----------



## Mewtwo

2/10 it is to confusing...(spins around and falls)

also i haven't found much to put in my siggy...i probably wont go past five...


----------



## !zZagoon

3/10
Not very interesting.
(I shouldn't be talking...)


----------



## Flora

8/10 Lottaddiursa! *shot*


----------



## !zZagoon

Hahaha! 8/10 for you aswell. That Regice is hilarious!


----------



## Falthor

0/10, I'm afraid - you don't know how many of these kinds of sigs I've seen before.


----------



## Arcanine Lover

8/10

Quite nice! Maybe if you coloured the font, it'd be a 10.


----------



## Mewtwo

9/10
Cute,funny,but there's something missing and i dont know what


> 3/10
> Not very interesting.
> (I shouldn't be talking...)


I KNEW i wouldn't go past 5!


----------



## Mewtwo

9/10 funny!
idk why the scrollbar is there i didn't put it there....


----------



## Joke

8/10. :D Nice use of Zelda's poses. How'd you do it?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

7/10 I like text monsters.

*Sadly, I now have a scrollbar of my own. It was necessary, I'm afraid.*


----------



## Mewtwo

9/10 that...lapras.....thing.......freaks me out
once i find more to put in my siggy,ill put it


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

5/10
I kind of like it, but it's just so...bizarre.


----------



## Arcanine Lover

8/10

Like the sprites, but I think you should transparentise them.


----------



## Arcanine Lover

7/10

Funny! But Zelda could do with a bit of white-be-gone.


----------



## Mewtwo

9/10
it needs a little color, other than that i love it!


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

((I actually did transparentize the sprites. Sometimes people don't see them transparent, but on my computer, they're transparent.))

6/10. It would be better if the plushies were all on a single line, the entire thing was centered, the accidental [] tags were removed, and the text lines for the adoptables were under the pictures.


----------



## Hawkfish

7/10
 Bland. But I like the sprite.


----------



## Coloursfall

o: 9/10 - It REALLY pretty. but could use centering.  but that's just me.


----------



## Hawkfish

10/10
 I like the overal organization, banner, and the quote. It's very nice to my eyes.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

7/10 It's nice, but very hard to make out. Also, like FMC said, it needs centering.


----------



## Hawkfish

7/10

 I am still waiting for my HTML to be approved. And it will be centered out. Also do you mean it's blurry.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

Not really enough difference between it and the background--my first time seeing it, it took me ages to figure out what it was.

8/10


----------



## Hawkfish

7/10
 Kinda blah. But, I really like the sprite.


----------



## Dark kittie farie

ummm I will say 4/10 sorry Hawkfish

my sig is next weee! XD


----------



## PrimusGod

Woah, that is one HUGE siggy. xD

I'd rate it... A 7 out of 10. It's because I think it extends like, a little too much. But I love those orb things on the bottom! <3


----------



## Kali the Flygon

4/10

Would be nicer to look at with a pretty picture ^^;;


----------



## Dark kittie farie

6/10 4 u Kali!
said to PrimusGod: they arent orbs, they are eggs and a pokechain thingy...lol
weee its my sigs turn again


----------



## Coloursfall

5/10 - the banners are cool and stuff, but I haet scrollbar sigs. D:


----------



## Furretsu

8/10 so much better than the cramped scrollbar-creating crap that plagues these forums


----------



## Kali the Flygon

7/10 - Wish it rhymed at least...


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

9/10 I really like it.

By the way, I know that mine is ridiculously long, but it has everything that I need in it. So...


----------



## Kali the Flygon

8/10

Too long with the scroll, but otherwise not bad


----------



## Venged_Kitty

1/10 for being wrong :^þ


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

9/10 

Simple and to the point. Not cluttered excessively with many pictures.


----------



## Coloursfall

9/10 - I find it clever and cute. :3 and not scrollbary!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

9/10. 

It's a cool banner and also, it's not crowded and very easy to look at. No scrollbar gets extra points, seeing as how scrollbared signatures are the entire reason I have them turned off.


----------



## Counterstrike

8/10
Nice layout.


----------



## Kali the Flygon

7/10

Nice and compact... though a bit too pink...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10

Simple. Just a banner. Although the Dragon Egg thing at the bottom doesn't really look like it belongs there.


----------



## Coloursfall

8/10 :D it's nice and simple and informative... But the red symbolthing seems a bit... lopsided?


----------



## coughsalot

7/10


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

6/10.

Holy crap, it's freaky. D: And it hurts my eyes~


----------



## Exo-Raikou

8/10

Nice, simple, but the quotes could be a little bigger.

The picture's good, though.


----------



## Renteura

5/10
Too many images, big scrollbar, and the banner at the top isn't that good...


----------



## o_O

7/10 w/ scrollbar, 8/10 w/o. Kind of unnecessary, but you can try and find some room for it to eliminate it.
My signature sucks....


----------



## coughsalot

7/10 NERD POWER!


----------



## !zZagoon

8/10
I'm afraid if I rate it any lower, that whatever-it-is will eat me. o_o


----------



## o_O

6.5/10. Pretty average, but  I really like the trainer's card. Scrollbar=not so good as always, though.


----------



## coughsalot

7/10 again

NP: You're lucky I didn't make that picture in my signature animated...


----------



## o_O

7/10. Radically simple.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

5/10.

I... don't get it. Also, looks sort of unaesthetically pleasing for some reason.


----------



## Coloursfall

9/10 because I like it a lot and it's simple. |D

(I still think the red thing is lopsided. >A>; but it's probably just me~)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

9/10. 

Banners are cool~ Also, extra points for the links, they're small, but yay you can fit a lot~

(Also, I'll have to investigate this lopsidedness... hmm...)


----------



## o_O

8.5/10. What's the red thing? But nice job making it not have a scrollbar and having the small font.
(Yet again, I bet my signature will suck...)


----------



## Coloursfall

5/10 - the Nerd thing is amusing, but otherwise... eh.  Points for no scrollbar tho.


----------



## o_O

9/10. Very nice.


----------



## Evolutionary

7/10 Nerds thing is cool.  Pictures are uneven and just strange...bye


----------



## Coloursfall

5/10

Would be better without the plushies and whatnot... Eeveelutions are cute tho.


----------



## coughsalot

8/10 MUST RESIST LINKS


----------



## Renteura

Simple. 

Good.

9.5/10

*cough*mysigissuckage*cough*

EDIT: screw you coughsalot, you beat me.
Anyway, 6/10 for yours. Its scary. o.o


----------



## coughsalot

6.4/10

(I'm surprised that no one recognizes that thing in my sig... and I like to beat people at their replies :D)


----------



## Coloursfall

9/10 - simple, quote is rather humourous~

EDIT: bwaarg

8/10 because the pic is nightmare-fuel-y and awesome but makes my eyes hurt


----------



## Renteura

It still scares me. :3

6/10

EDIT: grargh, now you beat me, fmc.
9.5/10

And theres 4 quotes, its random bbcode.


----------



## coughsalot

6.4/10


----------



## sergeantwaffleS

10/10 ) 0_o


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

3/10.

Don't like it much, I'm afraid.


----------



## Coloursfall

10/10 because that 'EEEEE' thing made me laugh out loud. xD


----------



## o_O

8.5/10. Very nice, but the empty space is a bit awkward for me.


----------



## o_O

8.5/10 again.
The blank space to the right of Zelda. Looks sorta funny on short posts.


----------



## Evolutionary

Uneven but quite nice. And no scrollbar. 7/10.


----------



## o_O

Eeveelutions poster is awesome. But the Pokeball stuffs leading up to it is kinda a pain to see. 7/10


----------



## Evolutionary

Yeah I have to put my adoptables for people to click. It's a pain. But anyways...
7/10. It could be better if you made the pictures more balanced and not so up down up.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

5/10.

Like the Eeveelutions banner~ But the adoptables make it look too long and cluttered.


----------



## o_O

8.5/10


----------



## Evolutionary

7/10 and again I'm rating yours. Do you have the same time zone or something...


----------



## o_O

7/10 again.


----------



## Evolutionary

7/10 again. XD this could go on forever.


----------



## o_O

7/10. Yes it could.


----------



## Evolutionary

7/10 Isn't anyone else interested in forum games...


----------



## o_O

7/10 Maybe people aren't online right now or something.


----------



## Renteura

6/10

The personality things look too uneven. :/


----------



## #1 bro

7/10

it has a scrollbar. get rid of the third line.


----------



## Coloursfall

9/10 - xD The quote...

(where's it from?)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

9/10.

Still the same, hmm. The new banner's cool though~ S'all bloody and awesome and I know, I need to fix my lopsided symbol (It's called the Atnura Mourmedy Charcill, the red thing) still.

Also, if you'd take a look in the Post Your Voice thread, you'd find that quote~


----------



## Renteura

9/10

Simple, awesome, and...small.


----------



## o_O

9/10.
Radically simple.


----------



## Renteura

The personality things are still uneven. :P

6/10


----------



## o_O

9/10
How can I even the things in my signature out?


----------



## Renteura

You can't. :P
Although I personally think it should go Dragonite, Ludicolo, Grass.
7/10


----------



## o_O

9/10. Alright, changing it now.


----------



## Renteura

yay :D

8.5/10 now


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

4/10

Really, really, really long. D:


----------



## o_O

I say.... 8.5/10


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

Big improvement~


----------



## Renteura

8/10

How's mine "really, really, really long"?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

4/10

Lots of quotes all in a row, Arylett does not like. Just... eye-sore-ish. (Also, I'm a huge exaggerator, it's NOT really, really, really long. Sorry. D:)


----------



## o_O

8.5/10 again.


----------



## Renteura

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> 4/10
> 
> Lots of quotes all in a row, Arylett does not like. Just... eye-sore-ish. (Also, I'm a huge exaggerator, it's NOT really, really, really long. Sorry. D:)


It shouldn't be lots of quotes, in a row, it should only be one. It's random. D:


8.5/10 for O_o.


----------



## Garfield Grunt

A trainer card and a quote..

5/10


----------



## Renteura

Laughing bowsers and a Brawl card.

4/10


And I like it simple like that.


edit: 666 posts O_o


----------



## Garfield Grunt

:/ A trainer card and a quote 3/10


----------



## Renteura

2/10


----------



## Garfield Grunt

1/10


----------



## Renteura

zero out of ten

doooooom


...and can we stop this wierd grudge now?


----------



## Garfield Grunt

Right.

5/10


----------



## Renteura

5/10


----------



## sergeantwaffleS

7/10


----------



## Garfield Grunt

Too long... 2/10


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Renteura said:


> It shouldn't be lots of quotes, in a row, it should only be one. It's random. D:
> 
> 
> 8.5/10 for O_o.


Oh. X3 I knnnoooow what the issue is! You see, I look at people's signatures from their profiles (since as my signature says, I can't see signatures) and random code doesn't work in profile signatures, so that's what happened! My apologies for the confusion. X3

Anyways, Garfield Grunt gets a 7/10.

Nice and short, but I don't like the laughing Bowsers.


----------



## o_O

8.5/10.


----------



## Garfield Grunt

Haha, nice bar?
8/10


----------



## o_O

7/10. Pretty nice.


----------



## Garfield Grunt

Same 8/10


----------



## Renteura

6


----------



## Garfield Grunt

Would this be better?

(Bowser)

	
	
		
		
	


	




(Bowser)

EDIT: Right.
It would be better if you transperanted that, and customed/recolored the trainer 6/10


----------



## o_O

I like the one you posted above better. But your current one gets a 7.


----------



## Evolutionary

9/10. It has changed in a good way. The pictures are more even and pleases the eye. It looks quite neat. Mine changed slightly with my eeveelution club being added but still...if you like eeveelutions then join please...friend...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

6/10.

Excessive adoptables gets points taken off, because Arylett is evil and souless and biased~ Although the banner is cool~ But the length is a bit... iffy.


----------



## coughsalot

8/10


----------



## Renteura

6


----------



## o_O

7


----------



## Eeveeon25

Hmmm... useful info, CoD pokemon pics, and just a touch of randomness...

7/10.


----------



## o_O

8


----------



## Evolutionary

8.5 because I felt like raising your score.


----------



## o_O

Hmmm... 8/10


----------



## Evolutionary

9/10 Nice new picture even if it's a little blurry.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

Much improved~


----------



## coughsalot

7/10 
Sorry for not asking earlier, but what is that red thing?


----------



## o_O

8/10
Awesome, but damn that unnecessary scrollbar.


----------



## Mercury

7/10
Good, but too many pictures
(mine sucks...)


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Uhh..... 2/10

Nothing much there. And you didn't even center it... Bonus points for not having a scroll bar~


----------



## Zeph

8/10

Nice and simple, and the picture is... awesome.


----------



## sergeantwaffleS

9.7/10  Hmmm... the design is so simple.... yet STYLISH!!!


----------



## o_O

4/10
Kinda confusing-ish, scrollbar, and also: why is the Latios and Arceus separated so much from everything else?


----------



## Renteura

7/10

Lowering the bar. That was my suggestion originally. :D


----------



## coughsalot

6.9/10


----------



## Renteura

6/10

The picture is win, but it's just one motivational poster, and nothing else. Also, not centered.

Btw: Gandalf would win.


----------



## coughsalot

6.9/10
So I just stick with the picture then?


----------



## Renteura

I guess so. :/

6


----------



## coughsalot

7/10

I changed it.


----------



## Dewgong

6/10


----------



## Evolutionary

6/10 Not much but the part there is cool. Extra points for no scroll bar.


----------



## Renteura

8/10

stupid unneccesary scrollbar >:(


----------



## o_O

7/10.
*Tsk tsk* Unnecessary scrollbar. By the way I've credited you in my signature now.


----------



## Diz

6/10
I too many pictures, even though I like the lowering the bar thing.


----------



## Evolutionary

6/10 You say o_0 has too many pictures?


----------



## o_O

6.5/10. I just scroll down for the Eeveelutions pic sometimes. I lurv it.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

Hmm yeah. Not too bad.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

4/10 whats with the picture,there is also too much text


----------



## Diz

5/10
bonus points for not having a scroll bar, minus for being too short
Bonus points for not having too many images, minus for having too many emoticons
minus for not being centered
How I got 5 out of that I have no clue.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

7/10 not to much text and some pics


----------



## Fredie

5/10
there isn't much there...


----------



## o_O

6.5/10
A bit messy, I suggest the trophy to be centered if possible. Otherwise alright.


----------



## Evolutionary

6/10 The bar is raised more.


----------



## S. E.

7/10
Short and sweet, not bad.


----------



## Dark Shocktail

8/10 Compact and tight ^_^ Nice purple sig bar too.


----------



## Coloursfall

6/10 -kill the scrollbar. nao.


----------



## Diz

8/10
Nice and short, matching colors, cool quote at the end.


----------



## sergeantwaffleS

7/10 It needs something. I just don't know what it is though.


----------



## o_O

5/10. Bonus points for humor.


----------



## sergeantwaffleS

9/10 Yours is to awesome for bonus points.
Yeah, mine is more focused on the written word.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

5/10.

Doesn't matter if it doesn't have pictures. Some signatures without pictures and focused on text can be really awesomenocity. But this... ;;Arylett is not amused, I'm afraid;;


----------



## o_O

8. :P All that without scrollbars=awesome


----------



## Renteura

9

Bonus points for mentioning me in it. :P


----------



## Crazy Linoone

9.8/10

This is a great example of what a signature should look like. No scroll bar, one quote, a few small links, a banner, and maybe an adoptable or two. Very clean. The only problem I see is that it gets boring after a while... But that's just me though. Great job~


----------



## o_O

10/10
I LURV IT!


----------



## Evolutionary

7/10 How many times do I rate your sig.


----------



## Adnan

8/10

Pretty sweet sig but it has its flaws.


----------



## Renteura

4/10

stupid c+p letter...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

;;Turns on signatures temporarily, seeing as how random code doesn't work on profiles;;

8/10.

I like it. Very neatly organized and not at all cluttered~


----------



## ignore_this_acct

6/10 too much text


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

3/10.

I don't like forum smilies~ Also, spelling errors and lack of capitalization and punctuation really bring it down.

Also, my signature is not there so you can look at the pretty pictures. It's there so I can inform you about things that you probably don't care about~


----------



## Evolutionary

6/10 No scrollbar, one picture [what is it?] and writing+links. Bonus points for no scrollbar...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

Nicely organized, very neat. Banner is also quite good.

(That symbol in my signature is my signature~ It's my symbol, you see. It represents me and all things related to me. I call it the Atnura Mourmedy Charcill, AMC for short. Yes, I have issues of the mind~)


----------



## Dewgong

5/10

Your signature has always bothered me.

Perhaps I'm just mean.


----------



## o_O

9/10
:D Super Simple Awesomeness


----------



## Dewgong

Thank you. I tried to not put anything much in it. I always liked simple things better. Even just a line of text is good. :3

7/10

Lowering the bar. :P


----------



## o_O

9/10 again!


----------



## Crazy Linoone

9/10 

Pretty cool, and I like the whole lowering/raising the bar idea.


----------



## Coloursfall

10/10 because that is the DAMN CUTEST LINOONE EVER


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

10/10.

I've always loved your signature~ =3 And I still do! Now it's all pretticolourful. I love the way it's organized. Usually I don't like eggs in signatures but you do it with style~


----------



## Renteura

9


----------



## Evolutionary

8/10 White nice but the dragon lets it down. What is the point of them? Nice banner and quote through.


----------



## Renteura

5/10

no text D:

and


EeveeSkitty said:


> 8/10 White nice *but the dragon lets it down. What is the point of them?* Nice banner and quote through.


What's the point of your adoptables, then? >.>

Oh, and there's 8 quotes and 6 banners in the random bbcode.


----------



## o_O

9/10
Pretty good.


----------



## Renteura

9

more bonus points for putting me in it :D


----------



## o_O

9 again 
:D


----------



## Coloursfall

6/10 - it's nice, but I just don't like it when things aren't even. :\  It's one of those things that's annoying to me and I don't know why.

x3


----------



## o_O

9/10
:D


----------



## Dewgong

Whatever I gave you last time. x3


----------



## Coloursfall

9/10 - I like it, but for some reason, it's hard for me to see it. o.O might just be because I'm tired tho


----------



## Renteura

6/10

it looks a bit like mine :D


----------



## Coloursfall

9/10 for win and awesome. :D

And a cute eggy. :3


----------



## Renteura

9/10


----------



## Crazy Linoone

9.5/10 

Nicely organized, no scroll bar, and centered.


----------



## Renteura

<3 the Linoone

7


----------



## sergeantwaffleS

7/10
something obviously unecessary


----------



## Renteura

3/10

...lots of things obviously unnecessary. And you say my adoptable is useless, you have one.


----------



## o_O

9/10


----------



## Renteura

7/10


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

9/10
Random banner, symmetrical, no scrollbar, random quote that doesn't take up too much space, yeah, I like it.


----------



## Renteura

I assume you meant O_o.

I hope.

ANYWAYS, 7/10. You could remove your adult dragons, though.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

No. I meant you. Although I edited it, so you may not have seen that before I did.
And the adult dragons are two random ones that face toward the eggs, depending on their side. I would never post ALL of them.

TREAT THIS POST AS TRANSPARENT, IGNORE IT FOR THE GAME.


----------



## Renteura

Oh, okay. Since yours is transparent, I'll rate mine. 8D

10/10, I quite like it!

Offtopic: One more post and I'm a Butterfree! :D

Wait, do I care?


----------



## o_O

9.5/10 now. 
:D Yay! Congrats! 
I remember when I became a Butterfree...


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

What, like two days after you joined? :P
5.5/10
Kinda the opposite of what I said for Renteura. But I like the GIFs!


----------



## Eeveeon25

10/10.  That, my good sir, is an awesome sig.


----------



## #1 bro

EDIT: ACK SORRY I THOUGHT I WAS DOING RENTEURA. anyway, your have three really ugly images, and a personality quiz result that I couldn't care less about. You also have a scrollbar. 2/10


----------



## o_O

7/10 :P


----------



## Coloursfall

4/10 - It's starting to bug me more now and I dunno whyyyy D:


----------



## o_O

9.5/10
Is it the Gifs or the American thing link?


----------



## Evolutionary

6/10 Score down. Scrollbar is added and the whole lowering the bar would work but it is too long for it, I suggest getting rid of one picture.

From ES


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

You always have good banners in your signature. The adoptables prevent it from being perfect in my eyes, but I have an immense bias against them.


----------



## Renteura

5/10

Never liked it that much for osme reason


----------



## o_O

9/10
:P Never knew mine had a scrollbar. Doesn't have it on my computer though. Weird.....


----------



## Eclipse

8/10, good sig, I guess. But although lined up by size, it still looks a bit cluttered.


----------



## sergeantwaffleS

9.99999999...../10
Organized. But the scrollbar...


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

3.5/10
The immense scrollbar and lack of a banner/graphic just... destroys it. Kinda.
Ooohface, You have a scrollbar on standerd screen comps, and not on widescreens.
Eclipse, why do you have a horizontal scrollbar?
My sig!v Now with a random banner!


----------



## o_O

9/10
:D


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

5/10
You lose a half point for removing the link to US vs. World!!!


----------



## o_O

9/10
D: I removed it because not many people actually clicked it. So yeah.... I'm currently thinking of what I should put there. If anyone has suggestions, tell me.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

5/10
I did. Put some long Gif of a ball bouncing around. Or something.


----------



## o_O

9/10
Trying to find a long gif now. BTW where do you get yours? Or do you make them?


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

5/10
G
O
O
G
L
E
And google was its name-O!


----------



## o_O

9/10
D: But everything I searched on Google (Animation and Gif wise) was crap. Complete and utter crap.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

5/10
Well, I searched different things like "pokemon gifs" or "Pokemon animations" and switched words until I found this one in my sig. Currently, I'm editing another one I found.


----------



## Bombsii

9/10 
Like the banner! Maybe I should get one with Electrivire,Sableye and Palkia on it, yeah that'd be cool... I know mines ugly I made it in a few minutes.


----------



## Renteura

5/10
scrolly and just...not that good in my head.


----------



## sergeantwaffleS

8/10 bonus for humor.


----------



## Fredie

2/10
Dear god!
Why the hell is the scroll so long...


----------



## sergeantwaffleS

7/10 Because organizing isn't my forte


----------



## Renteura

2/10

Christ that scrollbar is long.


----------



## o_O

9.5/10


----------



## sergeantwaffleS

10/10 It's better than mine,it's better than yours ,aaannnddddd it's better than my aunt's.....


----------



## o_O

3.5/10
Sorry.
And I don't think I deserve a 10... But I'll take it :D


----------



## sergeantwaffleS

It's alright. I'm not really trying to impress anyone.
9/10
(perhaps this rating shall suffice)


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

4.5/10
The scrollbar's not as long as before.


----------



## *~[insert name here]~*

It's...a signature. And it even involves a battle!


----------



## coughsalot

Hmm...

7.2/10


----------



## Mercury

lol. 10/10


----------



## Bombsii

not much there...4/10 *I can talk* but i'm waiting for InvaderPalkia to finish my banner and sig redesign and for Buttertree to change my username, then i'll update it


----------



## coughsalot

...I can't really rate it properly...
So...
1/0
lol


----------



## Renteura

eww one plain gif

5/10


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

*~[insert name here]~* said:


> It's...a signature. And it even involves a battle!


Rating?


----------



## Renteura

Lucas755 said:


> Rating?


Rating?

8/10


----------



## o_O

9.5/10


----------



## Renteura

7/10


----------



## o_O

9.5


----------



## ZimD

5. I'd like it more if it didn't make the page take so much longer to load.


----------



## Old Catch

10/10
Sorry about your dog dude. ;;


----------



## ZimD

Thanks.

It confuses me so... 4/10.


----------



## Fredie

8/10
A bit of text, oh and sorry about your dog, hope that you feel better soon...


----------



## ZimD

10/10 because of the quote at the bottom.


----------



## Renteura

10/10

sorry ;_;


----------



## Diz

6/10

it seems to be missing something


----------



## Blaziking the God General

8/10

Short and sweet. :D


----------



## Evolutionary

4/10 Too bright for my eyes. Only words never impress me.


----------



## Noctowl

8/10

Not too clutered, at least.


----------



## Evolutionary

4/10 A bit plain but not cluttered and NO SCROLLBAR!!! YAY!!!


----------



## Cyndaquil

8/10 Organized, neat, no scrollerbar, and awesome banner.


----------



## Evolutionary

6/10 Rather long scrollbar, some things centered and some things not take away points. Awesome Shiny Badges give points. 'Shiny...' 'No touching Skitty' I think you should get rid of the Personality test results because *no one* cares about looking at them and same with the What type are you?. The I found my badges should be on a new line. The adoptable should go as it is something pointless[I know I have two adoptables but I had space]. The badges should be at the top at make people look at your sig more[attracts them to your sig]. Credit should be at the bottom because sigs usually looks better like that. And finally the Cyndaquil Club Banner should link to the club so anyone interested can go there straight away and not have to looks in the Clubs section. Ok, now I'm finished.

Note: Hatch my eggie, hatch.


----------



## Diz

9/10
Short and sweet, but lacking something....


----------



## o_O

8/10
May want to quote the bottom.


----------



## Coloursfall

5/10 

meeeeeh. and uncentred.  or... un.. balanced?  do you get it? ><


----------



## o_O

9/10
Does it look funny on a non-widescreen still?


----------



## Diz

@o_O It gave me a scroll bar if I put a quote in a quote in a quote in a quote....I don't like scroll bars

6/10
It bugs me somehow...


----------



## Coloursfall

8/10 - nice and simple. Pink dragon! :D


----------



## Rulue

Sexy. *drools at Ed*


----------



## Coloursfall

10/10 xDDD I love that quote

(I have LOTS of sexy Ed~)


----------



## Rulue

Very sexy.

Me wants sexy Ed *¬*.


----------



## o_O

9/10
@_Ditto_ you can make it all just one quote.


----------



## Rulue

5/10. I don't like many animated gifs in sequence. They make me dizzy. @_@


----------



## Coloursfall

still 10/10 :D


----------



## Evolutionary

7/10 Neat and tidy but DRAGONS. Dragons. Nice banner through.


----------



## Coloursfall

*points at your adoptables* D: my dragons are prettier.

6/10


----------



## Old Catch

9/10 No Elricest at the moment and awesome Ed banner.


----------



## Evolutionary

6/10 Some small Pokemon icons and some links are ehh. The 

CATCH is confused!
It hurt itself in its confusion!

Is awesome through.


----------



## o_O

8/10


----------



## Registeel

6.5/10


----------



## Fredie

6/10
Simple and clean.


----------



## Cyndaquil

8/10 nice awards...


----------



## Rulue

7/10

Cool-looking badges, but the quality of the pictures used on the "Cyndaquil Club" banner isn't very good.


----------



## Coloursfall

10/10 :D


----------



## Rulue

10/10

{Insert something about sexyness here}


----------



## o_O

((XD @Rulue))
Hmmmm.... 9/10. I liekz the AYB.


----------



## Adnan

It's math! Evil, evil math!!!

Run!

8/10


----------



## Cyndaquil

8/10
Short, no scrollbar, but feels like it has too little.


----------



## Evolutionary

7/10 Been edited quite well. There's still a scrollbar but it can't really be helped and it ins't as long. You could make the writing smaller so it takes less space but really much better.


----------



## Rulue

8/10, it is very organized, but, for some reason, animated gifs *always *bug me @__@''


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

Pretty colourful words are pretty. Fancy font is fancy. Short signature is short. Mildly amusing words are mildly amusing.


----------



## Rulue

9/10

I like the red thingy, and.. I always liked that quote from Squall. Actually, I love him @__@'' [/random]

I pronounced your name that way for the first time. =O[/evenmorerandom]


----------



## ZimD

10/10, I love the poem.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

10/10.

I'd be a horrible person if I gave that a bad rating. ;;Respectfully bows head in honor;; May Jaimie rest forever in peace.


----------



## Renteura

9/10

Oh yes.


----------



## Coloursfall

9/10 - point off because the Rayquaza banner is kinda blurry. ]:


----------



## o_O

9.75
Liking it more and more.


----------



## Evolutionary

7/10 Coolish. Stairs!


----------



## Renteura

Full Metal Cookies said:


> 9/10 - point off because the Rayquaza banner is kinda blurry. ]:


What about the other banners? D:

6/10 for ES


----------



## Evolutionary

7/10n No scrollbar, one banner, one quote and some links. The most a sig should have.


----------



## Old Catch

9/10
I love the Eevee and Skitty in the Zoo. ^^


----------



## Evolutionary

Yeah, I love it too.
7/10


----------



## o_O

9.999999999999999999999999999999999/10
I LURVE IT :D Now only if the zoo scene was a gif...


----------



## Old Catch

> No problem. The guys are having a little shindig of their own in the warehouse. From 2:30 to 3:15. That is the only time that Bob was available. Sort of a guys' night out. A 'G-N-O' if you will. A 'gno.' Actually it's more of a guys' afternoon in. A G-A-I. A gay. Not-- not... it's uh, not gay. It's, uh, just uh, it's a bridal shower for guys. A guy shower. An hour long shower with guys


10/10 XD That killed me. 
I kind of have no idea which of my sigs people are rating... I use Random code so much.


----------



## o_O

9.5/10
I liked it :D 
And yes, those ARE the wonders of The Office.


----------



## Evolutionary

9/10 Changing quotes :D Oooohface tis funni.


----------



## Rulue

8/10.

I like the banner, and I found the sprites to be very cute~


----------



## Mercury

8/10
Interesting...

EDIT: Post 999! Call the police!


----------



## Mewtwo

You is alomost a Butterfree, Mercury!

And, 10/10. Simple. Yet good. The opposite of mine. *runs to put everything in this sig without my name on me PE2K account*


----------



## Mercury

Now I is a Butterfree!

5/10

_LONG_ Scrollbar. You lost 3 points there, I think you have too many banners, and there is an image that isn't there. (it says image or video has been moved or deleted. Not that it isn't there)


----------



## Mewtwo

It beith Terry T.'s picture. I should remove that. Make more room :3
10/10. See my last post.


----------



## Mercury

As it is Terry's picture, you are let off.
7/10


----------



## Rulue

6/10.

Short and lovely.


----------



## Mercury

8/10 As I said earlier, interesting. And you got ninja'd!


----------



## Rulue

Read the edited post. 

...Damn Ninjas.


----------



## Mercury

I became a ninja *does happy dance* *shot*

8/10 As before.


----------



## Coloursfall

7/10 - no scrollbar is nice, but it's just... lacking?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

8/10
BANNERZ!


----------



## Mercury

8/10
The Scrollbar is bad, but I like the Smash Bros. thing.


----------



## Evolutionary

Copy Paste thingy and some dragons annoy me. I know some people love dragons and those Copy Paste things but ehh... I just don't really like them.


----------



## Dewgong

7/10


----------



## Coloursfall

10/10 - it is made of win and cute


----------



## o_O

10/10
One of the best out there: Simple yet elegant.


----------



## Dewgong

5/10 scrollbar. :(



Full Metal Cookies said:


> 10/10 - it is made of win and cute


^^ It's Giko Cat (Giko Neko), one of the 2channel mascots... I'm ordering a few shirts of him. xD


----------



## o_O

9/10
I like :D
And what should I delete to get rid of the scrollbar?


----------



## Mercury

5/10

The Dragonite and the 'Signatures are off for me right now' thing should go, because the Dragonite would make it smaller and the 'signatures are off etc.' is just a waste of space.


----------



## Evolutionary

6/10 No scrollbar but no bigish pictures is just blank to me.


----------



## Rulue

8/10.

As I already said, I like the banner, and the Sprites are very, very cute. I, like, get the urge of animating them everytime I see them @__@


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

This is why you get 10:


> Roses are red.
> Violets are blue.
> ALL MY BASE
> ARE BELONG TO YOU.


----------



## Fredie

Hmm, 5/10. Not too fond of the scrollbar, but a good animation at the bottom.


----------



## Rulue

7/10.

It's ok.

By the way,. I don't think I'd ever get those awards. I'm neither smart or patient.


----------



## Evolutionary

8/10 Cool.


----------



## Eclipse

9/10
Maybe I should animate them. :D


----------



## o_O

9/10
I liek :D


----------



## Adnan

6/10


----------



## Evolutionary

7/10 Cool pictures but scrollbar ruins all. Plus I'm not to fond of dragons.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

Awesomely minimal.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

10/10


----------



## Dewgong

4/10


----------



## Coloursfall

10/10 - still awesome~ *huggles kitty*


----------



## Evolutionary

6/10 Cool but it just doesn't suit me.


----------



## Keltena

It's prettiful. I like it. 9/10?


----------



## Jester

8.99/10

it's funny but not quite worth a nine


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

Minimal, nice banner. However, too many elipses in those sentences. Doesn't look nice. Picky Arylett is picky.


----------



## Coloursfall

9.95/10 - :D


----------



## Jester

4/10 
Only thing that saved it was the pic. Too many links. Midnight doesn't like links. Dx

by the way what are eclipses?


----------



## Evolutionary

A pretty banner. I like pretty banners so...8/10


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

Elipses are those dots you put at the end of sentences... Dot... Dot... Dot...

You can only put a total of three of them at the end of a sentence or it's grammatically incorrect. And generally doesn't look good if you put more.


----------



## Evolutionary

8/10 I seem to be liking it more.


----------



## Mercury

9/10


----------



## Keltena

3/10. I don't really like those adoptable egg things, and I hate copy-and-paste-this-into-your-signature messages. (Did you know that 80% of statistics today are made up, and that, in fact, a new statistic is mad up every 13 seconds? =P)


----------



## Jester

1/1 I CAN!!!!!!


----------



## Keltena

6.5/10. I like banner-y things :3 I don't really care for the text.


----------



## Evolutionary

5/10 Ehh...I'm more of a picturey person.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

Nicely minimalistic, though the organization pervents a perfect score. I don't like the first picture on top of the banner and think it would look better with just the banner, but just my opinion~ The banner is cool though.


----------



## Evolutionary

7/10 Liking more~ FF quote~


----------



## Coloursfall

7/10 - it's pretty good, but something's... off? I dunno.


----------



## Evolutionary

6/10 Too many LINKS!


----------



## Mercury

8/10
Nice banner


----------



## Jester

9/10

Get those eggs hatched!


----------



## Keltena

6/10. I dunno, it just doesn't really aesthetically appeal to me.


----------



## Jester

2/10

Get a picture Dx


----------



## Coloursfall

6/10 - Centre it plz D:

also what have you guys got against my links, they're awesome. ):


----------



## Adnan

7/10

I don't really seem to notice the links...


----------



## Terry. T.

4/10.
Pictures took over the world!


----------



## Evolutionary

5/10 LONG scrollbar, a LOAD of adoptables plus it is REALLY unorganized. If you have to have a scrollbar than well organize it.


----------



## Jester

6/10
need some eeveeloutions


----------



## Evolutionary

6/10 The two banners don't look as good as just the one but oh well...it's only your score.


----------



## Jester

6/10

My friend forced me to ad for his forum so yeah....


----------



## Adnan

8/10

I like your banners...


----------



## Evolutionary

6/10. Scrollbar that is pointless, Copy Paste thing[ehh], and dragons prevent me from liking it.


----------



## Jester

9/10

Thanks. 

EEVEE!!!!


----------



## o_O

7/10
Meh+


----------



## Evolutionary

6/10 SCROLLBAR! But not a real big one. The classic Oooohface and GIFs.


----------



## Jester

9/10

Thanks.

EEVEE!

(Attack of the clones))


----------



## ignore_this_acct

8/10 I like blue


----------



## Jester

9/10
~~~~~ /\__/\
Meow! >( ' n ' )<


----------



## coughsalot

7.2/10


----------



## Evolutionary

8/10 LOL but scrollbar which let it down D:


----------



## Jester

8/10 GET EEVEELOUTIONS!!!


----------



## Evolutionary

Gees...I don't have space and I like my banner how it is. 6/10 because it is.


----------



## Keltena

9/10, very pretty.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

8/10 Interesting...


----------



## Renteura

5/10


----------



## Blaziking the God General

9/10

Perfect sig, really. An alternating quote, alternating pic, and links to your stuff.


----------



## Keltena

9/10. I like it. I dunno.


----------



## Evolutionary

6/10 Needs more PICTURE in it. I'm just like that. Ignore me if you'd like.


----------



## Terry. T.

6/10. Needs to be bigger.


----------



## Keltena

0/10. THAT SCROLLBAR. Dx


----------



## Evolutionary

Terry: Why does my sig need to be bigger, just because yours has I scrollbar everyone hates. D:<

Salamander: 8/10 Somehow your score raised by your ^post^


----------



## Coloursfall

8/10 - spiffy, but the sprite could use a transperitising


----------



## Evolutionary

Oh yeah transparency...7/10 Quite like it but the links just...there's too many...


----------



## Dewgong

7/10

Simple and nice.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

Small, nice and small. Though I wish I knew what all that Japanese (?) meant. I don't really like things with Japanesey symbols.


----------



## Coloursfall

10/10

no guys really wtf is wrong with my links


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

10/10.

Nicely organized, I like it. And I find nothing wrong with your links.


----------



## Evolutionary

8/10 Woo hoo! Organized and I symbol which I'm starting to like.


----------



## Coloursfall

9/10 - the not-transparent killed a point. ): *holds funeral for it*


----------



## Evolutionary

7/10

Aww...I don't have anything to make it transparent. Any ideas.


----------



## Coloursfall

9/10 - I can do it for you if you like.


----------



## Evolutionary

7/10 

Maybe, but do you want credit?


----------



## Dewgong

I've already rated yours.

Same as last time.


----------



## Coloursfall

7/10 - I have no idea what it says and should really install language packs so I can see all of it.

EeveeSkitty: I don't need credit if I transperitise it


----------



## Jester

0/10/10

0 for teh links and 10 for the pic xP


----------



## Dewgong

6/10



Full Metal Cookies said:


> 7/10 - I have no idea what it says and should really install language packs so I can see all of it.


I just changed it...

Thank you, for the time we spent together
Thank you, for everyday life
Thank you, for everything you gave me
Thank you, you will keep singing on


----------



## Jester

6/10

I like it... But it could be a bit brighter...


----------



## Dewgong

It's suppose to be faded.

Changing it anyways.


----------



## Jester

3/10

I'm to lazy to translate it so...


----------



## Dewgong

Even if it rains, even when a night lights, It's the Earth that rotates by you and me

I think I already rated yours...


----------



## Jester

In that case 8/10 AAAND you can rerate if you already rated someone.


----------



## Dewgong

Oh, I didn't know you could re-rate... x3 7/10

It's amazing how the rating changes once you know what it says... I just didn't feel like changing the lyrics and writing them in English from the original song.


----------



## Jester

7/10 Yeah it is. but still why don't you just copy paste? or even better put it in an awesome pic that goes with the words?


----------



## Keltena

6/10, it's a bit messy.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

5/10.

Song lyrics... I don't really like song lyrics to songs that I don't know. And I really never understand song lyrics either or what they mean, if they're all symbolic like that and aren't direct and blunt. I'm sorry, just my Stupidarylettmind.


----------



## Pig-serpent

3/10
WWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYY too long, but not as bad as others, aka. Mewtwo.  You quoted me.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

3/10.

The humor escapes me.

(You probably mean WAAAAAAY too many words. I lack a scrollbar and people who do not like my signature usually do not like doing so much reading. And where did I quote you? My first quote is from The Office, a show. And my second one is from Final Fantasy VIII.)


----------



## Coloursfall

10/10 - >| everyone must love the Arylettsignature


----------



## Dewgong

10/10

I always like your signatures.


----------



## Jester

9/10

I just noticed the coloring ^^


----------



## Evolutionary

6/10 Um, what? It's getting bigger. That is not a good thing.


----------



## Dewgong

8/10

Organized, nice.



Midnight said:


> 9/10
> 
> I just noticed the coloring ^^


xD

I figured some people might not notice since it's so close to white <3


----------



## Coloursfall

9/10 - it's pretty :D


----------



## Dewgong

Even if it rains, even if the light dawns, it's the Earth that rotates by you and me~♪

Still 10/10 >;3


----------



## Evolutionary

Oh, then 6/10


----------



## Keltena

8/10. It's pretty and cute.


----------



## Dewgong

8/10

Neat :3


----------



## Keltena

5/10. Very nice, but I have no idea what it says. =/


----------



## Evolutionary

7/10 It's OK but not very colourful and bannery...


----------



## Dewgong

Salamander said:


> 5/10. Very nice, but I have no idea what it says. =/


Even if it rains, even if the night dawns, it's the Earth that rotates by me and you.

I have no idea how many times I've had to say that... x__x

Translators work too, you know.


----------



## xkze

0/10
THEM'S FIGHTIN WORDS >:O


----------



## Dewgong

0/10 
JERK >:O


----------



## Evolutionary

6/10 There's no translation, even if some know what it means it isn't a good sig to get a first look at.


----------



## Jester

9/10 SKITVEE!!!


----------



## Evolutionary

7/10 I'm starting to like it...the fruit bomb is kwl.


----------



## Keltena

@Dewgongeru: Well, yes, but I don't really _want_ to look up a translator just so I can know what someone's sig says... o.o

8/10.


----------



## Fredie

8/10
Nicely organised with a great question...


----------



## Keltena

4/10. Too scrollbar-y for my taste. =/


----------



## Evolutionary

8/10 Starting to like it...but still uncolourful D:


----------



## Jester

8/10 There are better skitvees out there.


----------



## Evolutionary

6/10 Ehh...


----------



## Jester

8/10

Say something or i start biting <_<


----------



## Evolutionary

6/10 It's somewhat...too short for me. It isn't my tastes and I liked it with the banner. I like good banners and you had a good banner before D:


----------



## Bombsii

8/10
Its cute, Its small and it looks good.


----------



## Dragonclaw

7.5/10 Pretty good, but scroll bars kill baby pandas.


----------



## Terry. T.

9/10. Colourful, but not.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

0/10

I loathe excrutiatingly long signatures.


----------



## S.K

7/10 just... nice but...


P.S I know my sig sucks..


----------



## S. E.

7/10 Short and sweet, to the point.

Waiting for my HTML sig to be approved, therefore my BB Code sig is small so I don't have to edit it much. I was once called an "Exceptional Sweet Potato" before, y'know.


----------



## Jester

4/10 Can you say.... Short?


----------



## Coloursfall

4/10 - Pot. Kettle. Black.


----------



## Arcanine Lover

8/10 - :3


----------



## TwilightRealm

7/10 xD(ish)


----------



## Arcanine Lover

6/10

Snake = Awesome, but the adoptables kind of cheapen the whole thing. =/


----------



## Evolutionary

6/10 Hmm...a quote.


----------



## Jester

8/10 I'm going to get a Banner just for you E.S.


----------



## Eclipse

4/10.
Far too simple, for my taste. A banner would fit perfectly, however.


----------



## Evolutionary

Midnight: Just for me *gasps* Yay, a banner!
Eclipse: 8/10 I quite like it for some reason :D I matches the avatar~


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

9/10
Me likes the shortness.


----------



## Evolutionary

6/10 I like it but the scrollbar lets it down and just the animation and adoptables would be great :D


----------



## Coloursfall

9/10 - is cute~


----------



## Evolutionary

8/10 Gotten used to the links. My font's acting up D:


----------



## Jdrawer

Eh, 7.8/10
Pic fine, so is the adoptable.

The link, however, is hard to find. Try getting it away from the pic and putting it in a larger font, along with a color.


----------



## Bombsii

Signatures caused climate change.
other than that quite nice if a bit cluttered.
6/10

I can't be bothered to clean mine up.


----------



## Jester

3/10 Random much...?

Eeveeskitty: I can't get it untill i find someone else to make it because the person i asked first (Read: Everyone knows!) won't do it.


----------



## Keltena

4/10. Spell 'accidentally' correctly plz?


----------



## Bombsii

8/10
Nice!


----------



## Jdrawer

Lets start at 6/10, shall we?

- 2 points cause the sprites are random

+1 point caus of the moving pic

5/10


----------



## Evolutionary

4/10 I hate scrollbars and the personality things are useless. You've claimed that Charizard, Dugtrio, and Golem are yours and that isn't very nice even if they aren't yours. You have one of those Copy Paste things which I hate. And the writing is randomish.


----------



## Coloursfall

9/10 wee~


----------



## Evolutionary

8.5/10 
Getting more used to it and liking it more :D


----------



## Lavia

9/10
Nice signature EeveeSkitty. I don't have one D:...yet :D


----------



## Coloursfall

??/10 - it's non-existent! D:


----------



## S. E.

9/10 I like neat and organized siggies.


----------



## Evolutionary

9/10
It's neat, short and has a good layout :D


----------



## Lavia

9.9/10 I likes the splice and the banner and it matches username and is cute. What is ASB?


----------



## Coloursfall

5/10 - it's...ok.


----------



## Dragon

8/10
Whoa, look at all the links!


----------



## Lavia

Scrollbar but nice picc. 7/10


----------



## Lavia the second

Same 10/10


----------



## Lavia the second

9/10 My signature is killing yours!

Edit 

Opps double post D:


----------



## Lavia

9/10 Well...my sig doesn't have any tildes[I'm tending to hate them now]


----------



## Evolutionary

6/10 It's blank. I don't really like sigs without banners or pictures or whatever but maybe scrollbar haters will love it?


----------



## Jester

6/10 

Needs more.


----------



## Evolutionary

6/10 Needs more


----------



## Jdrawer

meh, the pic is meh, and the splice is eh, the colour is blehh, and the words are mehh, try lifting them

2/10


----------



## Jester

0/10

fail.


----------



## Jdrawer

Evil banner plus cool quote= 7/10


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Uhhhh... It has everything a signature shouldn't have in it. Complete with a scrollbar... It's not even centered... 

I say you center it, take out the personality tests, and get rid of the "Copy Kirby into your sig" thing. 

0/10


----------



## Jester

4/10 

Needs words.


----------



## Evolutionary

^ Don't offend the awesomesauce.
7/10 It's OK but the banner seems to blend with the Roar of Time style.


----------



## Jester

^ Switch then!

7/10 Needs a better skitvee.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

The thingymajigger drawing banner thing that FMC did is pretty~

Though I'd prefer if it were centered, personally.


----------



## Jester

((I will change then))

7/11


----------



## Blaziking the God General

7/10

It's pretty good.


----------



## Jester

8/10

You found a cure for george bush?


----------



## Crazy Linoone

9/10

I like it. It's simple and clean and the banner is pretty. You should center everything though... I like things centered. 


*note to next poster: my signature is random. You might want to tell me which one you saw...


----------



## Jester

7/10

AWESOME
  sauce


----------



## Dewgong

6/10


----------



## Jester

3/10

Stick with the song.


----------



## Evolutionary

^ 7/10 OK but not everything is centered. Why do you ask me to have a better Skitvee? I can't do better and that is as far as my spriting skills go and I'm not going to request one because I believe that if you can do it do it even if it isn't good[/is ranting too much these days]


----------



## Jester

8/10

NEEDS PINK IN THE SKITVEE.

There i said it <_<


----------



## Evolutionary

8.8/10 Likes it nowz.

Pink? I've tried that but it makes the sprite look bad if recoloured Skitty's pink. If you don't believe me then recolour it yourself.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

Like it, but I don't really like the Skitvee. The banner is cool though~


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

10/10
I just really like that shape. Awesomesauce~


----------



## Jester

100/10 Nidorina battle!







I spent a whole 36 seconds on it!


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Uhhhh.... I don't really like the recolored Skiteevee. The pink is too dark, IMO.

9/10 Nice sig. Pretty and clean and stuff.


----------



## Jester

0/10  Little red X = Big blue FAIL







Better?


----------



## Dragon

It looks like you just sprayed it or something.

9/10 For some wierd reason, I like your siggie.


----------



## Jester

3/10 b/c of scrollbar.

Ironicly it came from my stomache. If you get the joke~


----------



## o_O

9/10
Very clean.


----------



## Jester

3/10

No offense but 3 is the highest a scrollbar will get. And thanks!


----------



## Evolutionary

7/10 You'd have to admit that this 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 isn't as good as this

	
	
		
		
	


	




[right one]. I have one with some pink that looks cool but pink just doesn't work on my right Skitvee.


----------



## Jester

9/10

Hell of a lot better.


----------



## Evolutionary

8/10 Thanks?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

10/10.

I really like it, it seems a lot more balanced now~


----------



## Jester

9/10


----------



## Evolutionary

8.5/10 Because I'm feeling happy :D


----------



## S.K

8.5 Same with me.


----------



## Evolutionary

5/10 Scrollbar and stupid level up card. It could be good if it was just the quote and userbar.


----------



## Jester

9/10!


----------



## Maron

8/10


----------



## Crazy Linoone

8/10 Scrollbar... You might want to get rid of the Ghost Personality thing or the Shuppet sprite, since they're taking up some pointless space. 

The Ditto is funny though. 



Midnight said:


> 0/10  Little red X = Big blue FAIL


Wait, what?


----------



## o_O

10/10
I LOVE THE ART :D
And I think Midnight means the red x in the box when an image can't be shown.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

7/10 I think it's sort of too plain. But I guess it doesn't really matter to you since you have sigs turned off. 

How are you playing this game with sigs turned off anyway? 

Ohhhh.... I seeeee..... The images are perfectly fine for me though. Hmmm.


----------



## o_O

10/10 again.
Going to user's profiles, and going to their about me sections you can see their signatures.


----------



## Jester

7/10

I know. That's why it's epic fail D:


----------



## Evolutionary

9/10 I'm feeling really happy, I got an award thingy ma jigy that isn't just anything, it's special~


----------



## Jester

9/10

Happy awardness!


----------



## Dragonclaw

8/10 Yay FMC.


----------



## Evolutionary

7/10 I actually really like it but the scrollbar JUST kicked in and killed some of your points. I usually wouldn't like personality test results because they are pointless and the such but somehow I like the way you did it.

I'm transparentifing my the Eevee/Skitty and Espeon/Umbreon's once I get to my dad's place which should be in two or three days.


----------



## Dragonclaw

8.5/10 Nicely done, but I miss the sprites :O And I have no idea of how to change the sig without changing it too much or with it looking bad.


----------



## Evolutionary

^ I dun know what you're talking about.
7.1/10 because that is the way it works.


----------



## Time Psyduck

7.5
It's OK I guess


----------



## S.K

4/10 nothing special, like mine


----------



## Jester

3/10

Scrollbar.


----------



## Evolutionary

7.2/10 because the score rises every time...


----------



## Jester

8/10


----------



## Evolutionary

7.3/10 Still rising...


----------



## Jester

8.1/10


----------



## Evolutionary

7.4001/10 One day you'll get to 10 but that isn't going to happen soon because I am now going up in 0.0001.


----------



## Jester

8.0001/10

One day you'll get to 10 but that isn't going to happen soon because I am now going up in 0.0001.


----------



## Evolutionary

7.4002/10 He he.


----------



## Jester

8.4002/10 He he.


----------



## Dragonclaw

8.4002/10

One day you'll get to 10 but that isn't going to happen soon because I am now going up in 0.0001.


----------



## Rulue

9/10.

Cute, and very organized. I like it.


----------



## Jester

9.9999/10


----------



## Evolutionary

7.4003/10 Mua ha ha ha! [Take two]


----------



## Dragonclaw

8.4003/10 Rofl.


----------



## Evolutionary

8.4003/10 Cute and is now scrollbarless :D


----------



## Dragonclaw

8.4004/10 Quite cute and neat xD I still miss the splices.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

8.3141592654/10


----------



## Mewtwo

4.435976458764326181435679647137895684685183589546756745674565495783416584618965498175487164587613589769868473564698647864584583447876415/10.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

-1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000/1


----------



## Mewtwo

Hey!

*-*9.452415842575678476947947894489475268589645141501540214014100120212401201153120412356148256125301562426132542/10


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

Fine. 2/10


----------



## Evolutionary

6.66666/10 Humph.


----------



## Dragonclaw

8.4005/10


----------



## Mewtwo

Oh No! Too many 6s!

5.12345678901234566789012345678901234567890/10


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

1/10


----------



## Evolutionary

8/10 I'm likings it morings~


----------



## Dragonclaw

8.4006/10 I too am liking more.


----------



## S.K

7/10


----------



## Evolutionary

6/10 It's cute but it seems just strange to me...


----------



## S.K

9/10

How?


----------



## Evolutionary

6/10 I have no idea. But to me it isn't neat enough.


----------



## Dragonclaw

6/10

The face and tails of the new sprites look weird to me.


----------



## Evolutionary

8/10 The tails yes, but the heads?


----------



## Dragonclaw

8.4007/10

Yeah, I don't know what it is, but it seems really weird. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Zennyo Ryūō

Move the sprites. Looks good though.

*8.5/10.*


----------



## Evolutionary

^ Why should he move the sprites? They're perfectly fine.

4/10 It scrolls the page sideways, it has a scrollbar.


----------



## Zennyo Ryūō

They just looked a bit out of place. Try one each side of the chaos.

And my signature doesn't scroll the page for me. =/

*6.5/10.*


----------



## Evolutionary

^Strange...4/10 anyway.


----------



## Jester

5/10 = The hell...


----------



## Evolutionary

How is mine hell? Geez... 6/10 then...


----------



## Keltena

9/10. It's prettiful, like I've said~


----------



## Zennyo Ryūō

No. I can't.
*
9/10.*


----------



## Fredie

8/10 Sweet and simple. Nice.


----------



## Evolutionary

7.5/10 It's cool.


----------



## Dragonclaw

8/10


----------



## Keltena

6.5/10. Don't love those quiz results.


----------



## S.K

5.5/10


----------



## Evolutionary

6/10 Get rid of some of the avatar things, they make it worse.


----------



## Fredie

9/10 It looks great as it is so neat.


----------



## Keltena

8.5/10. Very rainbow-y~


----------



## Evolutionary

6/10 No. It's too plain for me.


----------



## Dragonclaw

7/10


----------



## Evolutionary

8/10 Neat but personality test result.


----------



## Dragonclaw

7.9825/10


----------



## Evolutionary

8/10 Everything I've said before.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

10/10 

Shows who you are, centered, and pretty banner. Ohh... And no scrollbar.

Linoone likes.


----------



## Coloursfall

9/10 - Linoone has a spiffy siggy :3


----------



## Crazy Linoone

9/10

D: No FMA fan art this time?


----------



## Evolutionary

10/10 Awesomely simple.


----------



## Dragonclaw

6.7/10


----------



## Evolutionary

8/10 It's still cool.


----------



## zuea

8/10
i like it.


----------



## Evolutionary

7/10 It's OK


----------



## Blaziking the God General

9/10

Excellante.


----------



## Coloursfall

9/10 - xDD


----------



## Blaziking the God General

9/10

Perfectness.


----------



## Evolutionary

7/10 Ha ha.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

9/10
18/20
27/30
36/40
45/50

...and so on...


----------



## Taliax

8/10 XD funny cyndaquil


----------



## Crazy Linoone

7/10 

The cat banners are pretty cool, but you might want to take out the personality things, center it, and use the random BB code so it doesn't take up lots of space. And it'll be neat and clean and whatnot.


----------



## PichuK

8/10 :3


----------



## Sbamber

Well...

6/10
xP


----------



## Coloursfall

5/10 - meh :/ sorta boring


----------



## Crazy Linoone

10/10

I just realized that it matches with moony's siggie. :D


----------



## Coloursfall

10/10 

|D yeah it does.

ALSO RAINBOWS


----------



## Evolutionary

9/10 The links are cool now~

I vote Crazy for best signature and HRA for bext avatar[the Rinoa one, not the current one].


----------



## zuea

8/10


----------



## Sbamber

Aww, just a brawler card?

5/10


----------



## Coloursfall

4/10 - :[ boring sig is boring


----------



## zuea

7/10


----------



## Evolutionary

5/10 Ehh, it's dragons and an eye.


----------



## zuea

6/10 
It's not a eye. It's a egg.


----------



## Evolutionary

5/10 Still the same...


----------



## Dragonclaw

-/10 Whatever I rated it last time.


----------



## Objection!

You shortened it! Don't know why it needed shortening but still, 9.5/10


----------



## Zeph

7/10. Scaaary puppet.


----------



## Evolutionary

6/10 It's just rainbow lines but you get awesomepoints because it's rainbow and rainbows are cool.


----------



## zuea

-/10 what i said last time.


----------



## Taliax

4/10 It only has dragons.


----------



## Coloursfall

5/10 - centre it >|


----------



## Taliax

7/10 Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Dragonclaw

6.5/10


----------



## Evolutionary

7.5/10 Still getting used to it without the Personality test. In fact I want it back, sometimes you don't realize how much you need something like lets say, the arm you don't write with.


----------



## Bombsii

9.5/10

nothing actually bad about it.


----------



## Taliax

7/10 cool license.


----------



## Objection!

9/10 Very awesome. The best sig, i've seen on here (except the damn scrollbar!)


----------



## Taliax

7.5/10 cool rotom/riolu. Thank you for the nice comment :)

EDIT: Delibird is awesome.


----------



## Fredie

7/10 those cats are very cute. But the scrollbar ruins it...


----------



## Zeph

8.5/10 - I like the rainbowy-ness, and the quote is awesome. Out of interest, where is it from?


----------



## Fredie

Zephyrous Castform said:


> 8.5/10 - I like the rainbowy-ness, and the quote is awesome. Out of interest, where is it from?


8/10 for you. I don't know where the quote was from, it was at the bottom of another friends email.


----------



## Objection!

9/10


----------



## Coloursfall

6/10 - that puppet is scary ; ; and the sprites need some transparentness.


----------



## Evolutionary

9/10 I really like it now. The links are cool now ^_^


----------



## Fredie

9/10 Looks pretty good as it is so well organised.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza

7/10
Simple, nice quote, contains rainbow text.


----------



## Evolutionary

8/10 Awesome. The *scroll* thing sorta ruins it.


----------



## Zeph

8.5/10. Pretty well organised, and the banner is nice.


----------



## Evolutionary

8/10 Call me insane but I like the awesomesauce rainbow colours~


----------



## Keltena

Very nicely organized, I like it. 10/10.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

10/10 Simple, awesomesauce... nice job.

And yes, I know mine stinks.


----------



## Evolutionary

5/10 Personality tests, scrollbar...at least it's centered.


----------



## Keltena

10/10, you know I like it.


----------



## Dragonclaw

8/10 Simple and sweet.


----------



## Keltena

10/10. Very aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Fredie

8/10
Pretty cool.


----------



## Keltena

6.8/10. Very nice, but I don't love the quote box. (Also, some of the dividing lines are colored and some aren't, and I'm a real stickler for consistency. =/)


----------



## Evolutionary

7/10 No.


----------



## Keltena

10/10, still lieking it.


----------



## Evolutionary

8/10


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

7.5/10; I'm not sure why, but I don't like it as much as some others.

Mine was updated to look a bit better. No more personality tests.


----------



## Evolutionary

7/10 Goody good good.


----------



## Keltena

9.5/10. I still like it. xD


----------



## Fredie

8/10


----------



## Keltena

7.5/10.


----------



## Evolutionary

7/10


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

8/10


----------



## Evolutionary

8/10


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

8.5/10


----------



## Keltena

5/10. Like the sprites, _hate_ the moronic copy-and-paste message.


----------



## Fredie

7/10 nicely organised.


----------



## Keltena

8/10. The colors are nice.


----------



## Zeph

8.5/10

My rainbowy signature thingy has really caught on...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

9/10.

Pretty and simple.


----------



## Keltena

9.5/10. Very nicely organized, and I love the OS rainbow. One tiny thing: I think it would look better if you replaced the number 2 with the word two.


----------



## Zeph

Still 8.5/10~


----------



## Keltena

8/10, yay rainbow~


----------



## Stardust Dragona

9.8/10
Neat and organised. AND AWESOME.


----------



## Zeph

8/10

It's pretty good, but I dislike default emoticons~


----------



## Objection!

9.9/10


----------



## nyuu

It isn't very interesting, but it's clean, small, and inoffensive. This is more than a lot of people here manage. 7/10

Note that mine has several options for the first quote, try refreshing or looking at the signature from my profile page.


----------



## Fredie

8/10 I can't see the other options because I get a Database error when I try to go to your profile...


----------



## Keltena

8/10.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

10/10

:)


----------



## Keltena

10/10. Very aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## PichuK

8/10


----------



## The Suicune

8/10

:)


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

4/10

I just don't really like it. Maybe if you had a(n) lolcat to go with it...


----------



## PichuK

6/10


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

8/10


----------



## Keltena

Still 10/10.


----------



## Taliax

9/10 No, I can't.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

9.5/10

If you had the first two banners on different lines OR had your small avatars/banners increased back to full banner size, then it would be a 10.


----------



## Keltena

Still 10/10...


----------



## Coloursfall

9/10 - is raaaainbowy


----------



## Keltena

10/10. Pretty and well-organized.


----------



## Zeph

Actually, I'm upping your score a bit. 9/10


----------



## Evolutionary

10/10 Awesome OS rainbow and Merry Christmas sprite stuff.


----------



## Keltena

10/10. It's very prettiful.


----------



## Sir Lucario

6/10, not much there, but clever.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

It matches your avvie and is prettyful.


----------



## Coloursfall

10/10 :D


----------



## Crazy Linoone

10/10

It _still_ matched moony's sig. And I love the little quotes on the bottom. And your prettyful banner.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

8/10

I find it strangely hilarious.


----------



## Coloursfall

8/10 - would be better if you take out the welcome thing or put it in a less fugly font :\


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

9/10

I actually kind of like the font.


----------



## Dragon

7.5/10
It's okay, but some of the Pokemon are shaded badly.


----------



## Keltena

6/10. It doesn't really do it for me.


----------



## Ruby

7/10.  It's too long.


----------



## Zeph

8/10

Oddly enough, I like the... nothingness.


----------



## Stardust Dragona

10/10


----------



## Coloursfall

6/10 - eeew smilies.

I have that card tho. it's pretty.


----------



## Keltena

9/10. Very nicely organized, but looong.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

10/10

You know my opinion.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

8.5/10
The Persian looks funny.
I like the font!


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

8.5/10

It looks good, but I'd prefer less colors and either
a) dragoncave dragons on the bottom
b) no dragons.


----------



## Coloursfall

8/10 - I still don't like the font :\


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

8/10.
Waaaay too many links.


----------



## Coloursfall

7/10

:'< It just means I do a lot of things.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

8.75/10

Well organized and the links just look like a nice border unless you look too closely.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

8.5/10.

Yeah, but it makes it look a little cluttered.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

8.75/10

I like the banner, but I still have the previously mentioned problems.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

It's the font, it just ain't doing it for me.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

8/10


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

8.5/10


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

8/10


----------



## Keltena

8/10~ ^_^


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

10/10


----------



## Coloursfall

7/10 - foooont.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

8/10

Okay, I've run out of arguments. I changed it.


----------



## Taliax

^9.9/10 simple yet awesome.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

9.8/10

It would be a ten without the bannershrinking. :(


----------



## Coloursfall

9/10 better.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

9/10


----------



## Sir Lucario

5/10. 10 points for Lucario and -5 for mewtwo.


----------



## Keltena

6.5/10. Meh.


----------



## Mercury

10/10
Awesome.


----------



## Keltena

7/10. It's okay.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

10/10 :) :) :) :) :)


----------



## Taliax

9/10


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

9/10 because of the bannershrinking.


----------



## Jester

9/10

Would be 10/10 except the lapras scares me.


----------



## Coloursfall

7/10 - scrollbar :[


----------



## Evolutionary

8/10 Ehh...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

Nicely organized. Scrollbar lets it down.


----------



## Coloursfall

10/10 - rainbowz :D


----------



## Evolutionary

8/10

Yay I got rid of my scrollbar. My Pink wasn't supposed to do that.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

9/10.

Much better, but I'm always bothered by dragon eggs and dragons in signatures. It's a bias of mine.


----------



## BCM

8/10, cool looking.


----------



## Evolutionary

^ 6/10 Links to three bands...



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> 9/10.
> 
> Much better, but I'm always bothered by dragon eggs and dragons in signatures. It's a bias of mine.


Ehh...I want them to live and not die because they die without clicks but...

I don't like them either. I'm perfect when making things like sigs, and the way that the hacthlings and eggs all look so messy bothers me :(


----------



## Bombsii

9.8/10

Awesome.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

8/10

I don't realy like scrollbars


----------



## Coloursfall

8/10 - simple and nice, but centreing and removing the smilies would help it~


----------



## Evolutionary

8/10


----------



## ignore_this_acct

10/10
This better?


----------



## Evolutionary

9/10

Warriors is made of awesome.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

10/10


----------



## Evolutionary

8/10


----------



## ignore_this_acct

10/10


----------



## Evolutionary

9/10


----------



## Black Yoshi

8/10

Nice banner.


----------



## Evolutionary

6/10 Ehh...center it. I don't like level up things(don't counter with Dragons are those too because they're different)


----------



## Black Yoshi

8/10

I've been procrastinating that.


----------



## zuea

7/10


----------



## Daigonite

Okaaaaay... Nice spriting on the card thing.

It raises you from a 6 to an 8.


----------



## zuea

9/10


----------



## surskitty

Naked numbers are freaking useless.


----------

